# NEW Project: Beyond the Darkness



## user16578 (Jun 9, 2019)

I am making an attempt, my way to honour the works of the great J.R.R. Tolkien, to write a story about the light of Belthil after the destruction of Gondolin.

It is called "Beyond the Darkness"

But as English is not my first language, I am looking for a forum member who will help me edit the words and sentence construction.

Is there anyone of you who can help me out? Please let me know


----------



## Miguel (Jun 9, 2019)

Cool!. I was hoping for something like that as well. Not only that, but also just have anyone take over my story and continue it from where i left it or change things here and there and see how it turns out. I find writing to be very mind/time consuming, but it's pretty awesome when you're in that fever.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 10, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Cool!. I was hoping for something like that as well. Not only that, but also just have anyone take over my story and continue it from where i left it or change things here and there and see how it turns out. I find writing to be very mind/time consuming, but it's pretty awesome when you're in that fever.


Nice! That's not a bad thought, a sort of a marathon writing 
It is indeed consuming, especially when English is not your first language, but one stays in the fever/flow


----------



## user16578 (Jun 12, 2019)

Better fitting cover... 



Has any of my fellow forum members thought about helping me out?  Please let me know ok?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 15, 2019)

_*The beginning... *_
*
Preface*

I started reading Tolkien when I was about 12 years old. Alone in my room. No sounds, dimmed light, lying on my bed, I devoured his stories! What strange creatures I met in Tolkiens world whom I automatically imagened in my mind.
I started with The Lord of the Rings, then The Hobbit and last the Silmarillion.
The Silmarillion opened up a much more, deeper world to me to wich I was directly attracted, even more than LOTR. What vista’s I encountered, explored, dwelled in, was lost in…

Light, darkness, good, evil, life, death, I was attracted to the light. First to the light Eru created, then the Lamps, the sun, the moon… last the light of the Trees Telperion and Laurelin.
This story is about the life and Light of Belthil, the silver tree crafted as an image of Telperion in Valinor by King Turgon standing in the Court of Gondolin.
Not it’s life during the five hundred years or so that it lived in Gondolin. No, it is about it’s life after the destruction of Gondolin.
For it was believed the trees of Turgon were lost and never seen or heared of again, but as you will find out, light never fades…

This attempt to write this story is, for me, a way to honour the writings of the great J.R.R. Tolkien, whom I am forever greatfull for creating and shaping the world we know as Arda, in all it’s dimensions.

*Prologue*

Gothmog desecrated the soils around Glingal and me. His foul stench was overwhelming, but Echthelion slew the balrog beneath the tower of Turgon in the end, dying himself too!
Alas, The Tower of the King fell down upon us, as the rest of Gondolin, totally destroyed, it was no more… Glingal was no more… I was no more… Light was no more…

Gone the image of the Light. I felt darkness eating- choking my roots branches and leaves, my light was dimmed and I fell deeper and deeper into Arda, where none has ever been.

After a long time, when I felt my last life sipping out of me…

*Any comments or thoughts, let me know ok? *


----------



## user16578 (Jun 15, 2019)

Left in front of the Tower of the King, you see me, Belthil...


----------



## user16578 (Jun 26, 2019)

Work is ongoing! 

I made the definitive cover for the story, and, if you wish to read, the first part of Chapter One ... 

 

Please let me know what you think and if my English is good enough!  (PM if nescessary  )


----------



## Miguel (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice!. Could you give me a little hint on where is this going?. Does this eventually have to do with the dark tree/new shadow that Tolkien abandoned?.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 27, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Nice!. Could you give me a little hint on where is this going?. Does this eventually have to do with the dark tree/new shadow that Tolkien abandoned?.


Thanks Miguel! Nope just the opposite! 
I think Tolkien abadoned that just rightly! 
It is about a new tree/no shadow ... and about the lost one... about Eru/his ...


----------



## Miguel (Jun 27, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Thanks Miguel! Nope just the opposite!
> I think Tolkien abadoned that just rightly!
> It is about a new tree/no shadow ... and about the lost one... about Eru/his ...



Well, then i must thank you and also thank Johnny for abandoning it, for i will take care of such a matter!. I think i need help tho lol.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 28, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Well, then i must thank you and also thank Johnny for abandoning it, for i will take care of such a matter!. I think i need help tho lol.


lol


----------



## user16578 (Jun 28, 2019)

Here is a preview of the beings that dwelled in* "Hae au" *, for it is of importantance to be able to understand where the story comes from... 

All names are in Quenya, for the "_*Hae au"*_ _lambe_ (tongue) is forbidden to speak or heard by the children of Illuvatar.



_*"Yondo- hinya"*_ is Quenya for _"Son child"_, later known to us as_ "Eru", "The One"_ or _"Illúvatar"_.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 29, 2019)

The spark is Eru ... 



In order to understand the story better it may be usefull to read the Appendix A 

Feel free to download it and read it! Let me know what you think ok?


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 2, 2019)

Belthil said:


> I am making an attempt, my way to honour the works of the great J.R.R. Tolkien, to write a story about the light of Belthil after the destruction of Gondolin.
> 
> It is called "Beyond the Darkness"
> 
> ...



Wow congrats Belthil how exciting! It looks great so far. I wish you every good luck and would love to read the finished story. I'm not a grammerian and I'm sorry I can't volunteer bc my life is a bit tipsy turvy right now but I'm sure you will find some help. You might ask CirdanLinweilin. He's a published author and knows proofreaders that are good but dont charge much.

Good luck again!


----------



## user16578 (Jul 3, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> Wow congrats Belthil how exciting! It looks great so far. I wish you every good luck and would love to read the finished story. I'm not a grammerian and I'm sorry I can't volunteer bc my life is a bit tipsy turvy right now but I'm sure you will find some help. You might ask CirdanLinweilin. He's a published author and knows proofreaders that are good but dont charge much.
> 
> Good luck again!


Hi Ithilethiel ! 

Thanks for your enthousiasm, nice to hear and read! 
I will cenrtainly contacht CirdanLinweilin and ask his opinion! Thanks for the tip


----------

